# Excedrin Tension Headache HELP?!



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

I'm at work with a hideous migraine. I asked if anyone had any Tylenol or ibprofen, and just took the medicine when it was offered to me. It turns out it was Excedrin which contains aspirin and is not reccomended for use while nursing.

How long should I wait before nursing my LO? He is 3 mo and exclusively bf. I will be home in about 3 hours (I just took the meds a minute ago), is he going to need to take a bottle?

I feel terrible. I should've paid more attention, I'm just in a lot of pain. I can't find anything online about 1 dose, everything seems to be on repeated use.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Hopefully someone will have a copy of Hale's book and can tell you exactly what he says about aspirin. I know that it is L3, but Hale will have more about how much passes into the milk, how long it takes the body to process etc.

I did find Hale on line saying that aspirin is only an issue if baby hasa fever or a viral infection (must be a worry about Reye's syndrome)
http://66.230.33.248/discus/messages/39/22647.html








hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MommyJoia (Oct 31, 2007)

AAP Category:
Associated with significant effects on some nursing infants and should be given to nursing mothers with caution.[10]

OK, calm down...







You took it a few min ago and you will be home in about 3 hours... probably less now... It probably takes about 4 hours to get out of your system, so by the time you get home, you will have very little in your system.

I'm not telling you what to do, but if it were me, I'd nurse and just be more careful next time. One dose wouldn't scare me, personally, but honestly, it's your baby and you need to make your own decision about this. If you're scared and you have pumped milk, give your baby pumped milk for the last hour. After 4 hours though, you should be fine. don't give formula. If it's a choice between you nursing with a tiny bit of aspirin in your system and formula, nursing is the better choice.


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

I have pumped milk and it looks like I'm going to be staying for another couple of hours to finish things up here for the day so I should be clear by the time I get home (that would be about 5 hrs after taking the dose).

I just get really freaked out by this stuff.


----------



## OHmidwife (Feb 24, 2003)

If it was called "Excedrin Tension" it should be just tylenol (acetaminophen) and caffeine. That is exactly what I take for my migraines and it works well and should be safe for breastfeeding. So you may want to double check that label.
Even if it was asprin, I would not worry AT ALL about a single dose. I wouldn't suggest taking it every day, but a single dose should be just fine.


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

It was Execedrin Tension Headache and you're right, no aspirin.(just googled the ingredients! duh!) I was freaking out over nothing. OHmidwife, thank you so much. Of course I feel bad about the milk I just pumped and dumped (I'm at work and I HAD to pump or there was going to be a mess). I am so relieved though.

Thanks so much!







:


----------



## OHmidwife (Feb 24, 2003)

So glad to hear it! I hope your headache went away too!


----------

